

Newbie Twitter users not sticking around - phoxix2
http://consumerist.com/5248462/if-you-use-twitter-this-month-you-probably-wont-be-back-next-month

======
tptacek
A Consumerist rehash of a story that has already been discussed to death on
HN, for instance here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=583942>

------
ubernostrum
It's interesting... for a while, the tech tabloids loved Twitter because it
was a great source of fake gossipy headlines.

But now... it feels like the tide's turning and the big tabloid blogs are
turning against Twitter. Maybe some editors aren't too happy at the fact that
their breathless "OMG TWITTER IN TALKS TO BE BOUGHT BY..." stories never pan
out and have exposed their own credibility problems?

------
ivankirigin
API accesses are important. Did it get answered definitively how Nielsen
accounted for that?

I'd like to run a test to see when the last tweet was from N users. It would
be easy to extract a basic cohort analysis from that.

